# Do you think it's time for a clean-up???



## Bob Wemm (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been looking at this mess for so long, but somehow the CLEAN-UP FAIRY doesn't seem to want to materialize and clean it up for me. The only thing that happens is the mess gets worse. I do clean up bits of it every so often, but I think it might be time to get off my backside and do a full scale clean.
I do know where everything is though, whatever I need is in the shed.!!:redface:

Trouble is there are so many more exciting things to do rather than clean up.

What do ya reckon??????

Bob.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 4, 2013)

Bob, I think if you find a place for that stack of boards presently on the bench (second picture across the top), then everything will be fine. Don't get carried away.
Steve


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Bob!

After showing your pics to the little woman, she admitted that I have a super clean shop compared to yours *LOL*

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn, Bob:  You've been reading my mail!!!     If you don't believe it, just ask my wife.  She'll tell you.  My problem when I clean and put things back where they belong, I can no longer find them


----------



## johncrane (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks ok to me Bob! i'd probably clean out the sawdust just to be fire safe.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Jeannius (Mar 4, 2013)

You have made me feel a lot better about my space! My husband usually walks into the workshop, sighs heavily, and walks out again...   

I told someone about it once before, and their comment was 'How long did it take you to learn that trick?'   :biggrin:


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you enter the "Identify the Shop" contest?


----------



## Wullie Shields (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi 
looks like paradise to me, only problem cant see kettle
willie


----------



## markgum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see a problem...   
heck I have to move 2 tools to use 1.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see a problem. It looks just like my area!
Don't clean up too much or you will never find anything!


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad I am not the only one.  I have been watching Craigslist for someone tossing out old kitchen cabinets to put in my shop just to try and get some order to it.


----------



## JMCU (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel your pain.  I have to clean every time the shop gets reconfigured for a differant job.  The plastic box below the lathe in pic 3 is a good idea i like that.  Is there a chance we could see the roller guide shown in the background of that picture a little closer.


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like a well used shop. A sanctuary!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 4, 2013)

Bob - What the heck are you talking about.  I see plenty of empty horizontal surface area in those pictures.  And the wood racks are only partially full.  You don't show any pictures of stuff hanging from the ceiling or the walls.  I think you are months, maybe years from needing to spend time on clean up.

Ed


----------



## lyonsacc (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe sweep up some of the chips. Otherwise, your good 

Dave


----------



## PWL (Mar 4, 2013)

What mess????

Paul


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy Crap, I guess I am the only OCD one here... I would have to strike a match and start all over. I will have nightmares now about this and might even need to come help you clean up the shop before they stop!


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 4, 2013)

Compared to my garage shop, yours is in quite good order.


----------



## Tieflyer (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok everyone...my shop IS clean and I'll be happy to help with cleaning yours!  Please send all unwanted wood and tools to my home address: 3627...

Bob, I can only dream of being productive enough to generate a shop like that. Your work is great, you seem to function just fine in that environment!


----------



## healeydays (Mar 4, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Glad I am not the only one.  I have been watching Craigslist for someone tossing out old kitchen cabinets to put in my shop just to try and get some order to it.



I just picked up a couple base cabinets and a 6 ft piece of Corian as a top for practicably nothing on Craigslist.  I figure the scroll saw and lathe will go on that one, and if I ever get bored with it, the top will make alot of pen blanks...


----------



## mhbeauford (Mar 4, 2013)

Cleaning is not my hobby either! Looks a lot like mine, I do shovel out the chips fairly often for safety reasons!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope, I can still see floor.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 4, 2013)

DON"T DO IT!!!!!!  You will never be able to find anything if you do.  Trust me on this one.  Been there, done, that, still looking for stuff.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 4, 2013)

if your shop needs cleaning, then my shop needs cleaning

I don't feel like cleaning mine - so don't bother with yours.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 4, 2013)

Naahhh, your shop looks downright tidy compared to mine.  Heck, I can even see your benchtop peeking out in some places.  When you can't use your saw because the platen is completely covered, and you can't find any other work surface to move that stuff to - then it's time to clean.

I'm told that there are two schools of thought when it comes to shop organization:
"*Everything in its Place*" - Each tool has a particular spot where it belongs.  That spot may even be outlined and labeled.  After using a tool, you immediately return it to its proper location.
"*Photographic memory*" - Tools look like they're scattered all over, but the shop owner remembers exactly when he last used each one and where he left it.  Pick one tool up and move it two feet away, however, and he'll never find it.
I'm a bit in both camps.  My tools have specific homes, but I tend to leave them laying about.  I also have the bad habit of carrying tools around the shop and setting them down when I need to pick up something else.  That means I often have to retrace my steps in order to find them.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Bob, don't think you need to clean up, but if that dust collector runs, you could sell it to buy more pen stuff :tongue:

Harry


----------



## dhartwick (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks well organized to me - just sayin'.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought my shop needed a clean up but I guess I can go another year or so now.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Mar 4, 2013)

I recommend expansion. Yep just looked at the pics again... time for a "small" addition.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 4, 2013)

are you asking which picture we are wanting a box sent from?  thats the only way to get yours clean----dirty up ours.


----------



## pinelumber (Mar 4, 2013)

*sho[*

looks great to me.  Everything is stacked like it should be.  All sharpening tools are together.  All sanding tools are together.  So what is the problem???

Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:

Dennis


----------



## gallianp (Mar 5, 2013)

just push all into a box or 2 and send it to me --  then you can start clean and new!

I will PM you my address.   

paul G


----------



## gimpy (Mar 5, 2013)

Heck, it looks like a completily organized mess to me, I don't see any issues
:question:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is the roller guide. I made it myself for my original lathe which had a 12in throw, when I got my Nova I had to raise it up 2in. The rollers are skate board wheels and the frame is 1/2in ply.

It's capacity is approx 6inches.

Bob.



JMCU said:


> I feel your pain. I have to clean every time the shop gets reconfigured for a differant job. The plastic box below the lathe in pic 3 is a good idea i like that. Is there a chance we could see the roller guide shown in the background of that picture a little closer.


----------



## booney0717 (Mar 5, 2013)

If that was my shop and i cleaned it up, i would'nt know where anything was.


----------



## ren-lathe (Mar 5, 2013)

I figure when I die someone will clean the shop!


----------



## JMCU (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Bob, I'll be makeing one of those soon as i have acquired an interest in doing some hollow forms.
Thank You,
jm


----------



## Wingdoctor (Mar 5, 2013)

If you know where everything is, and can find what you want, it's fine! I also go through these periods of wanting to clean up the shop; sometimes I take a week and do it, sometimes I decide that I like how it looks and don't!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so glad I am not alone in this addiction.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 5, 2013)

Sylvanite said:


> Naahhh, your shop looks downright tidy compared to mine.  Heck, I can even see your benchtop peeking out in some places.  When you can't use your saw because the platen is completely covered, and you can't find any other work surface to move that stuff to - then it's time to clean.
> 
> I'm told that there are two schools of thought when it comes to shop organization:
> 
> ...



I'm a little closer to 1 but not solid by any means. I WANT to be a one, but don't have enough shelves and drawers for everything all the time. Mostly though, yes I have a place for every tool and always put it away when a project is done. Sometimes I have to put them away to make room on the work area to work, then get them back out again, then put them away, then... you get the idea


----------



## fitty (Mar 5, 2013)

Bob,

I would recommend that you label all your wood while your cleaning. To ensure you don't lose it, you can provide me a copy


----------



## monark88 (Mar 5, 2013)

you might push the box end wrench beneath the grinder a tad bit back, otherwise everything else looks in order.

I wonder, (yep I have a big fear of snakes), if any have visited your workshop?

Russ


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeh Mark:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I could do that but I probably wont, sorry.

Bob



fitty said:


> Bob,
> 
> I would recommend that you label all your wood while your cleaning. To ensure you don't lose it, you can provide me a copy


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 5, 2013)

I did have one come in one day. We were in a hell of a hurry to go somewhere and as I walked to the shed door to close it, I saw a snake disappear behind an old door that was leaning up against the wall.
I didn't want to leave him in there and it would have taken ages to move everything away so I made an 'executive' decision and decided to use the shovel and wedge him in by the tail. That was all I could reach, and off we went.
I was dreading our return because I didn't want to be confronted with a very angry snake. But it was dead as a door nail so must have bitten itself.
Very happy chappy when I saw that,
Bob.



monark88 said:


> you might push the box end wrench beneath the grinder a tad bit back, otherwise everything else looks in order.
> 
> I wonder, (yep I have a big fear of snakes), if any have visited your workshop?
> 
> Russ


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 5, 2013)

:wink:I see treasure. I see wood. I see treasure. I see wood. I am definitely going to let my wife see this she will be so happy with my shop... I still see treasure....:wink:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 14, 2013)

*It's happened at last.*

WELL!! It only took 8 months????????:redface:
And in between that time all sorts of things have happened, including a trip to South Australia.

My shed got to the stage where I could hardly get in to work.

But I have been seriously cleaning up for the last couple of weeks, you don't want to rush these things you know. Besides if I went too fast I would loose track of where I put things.

Strangely enough I found a couple of things that I had totally forgotten about, so that was good.:biggrin:

Worst part was that I had to do it all myself, the Shed Fairy would not help, and I think that there was an awful lot of stuff that was handled at least three times. I put up a corner shelf (longways) to hold my pen turning stuff, so that should keep all that in one place.:redface: Dunno for how long. 2nd last pic.

Also made a dust scoop for my lathe, pics 1 & 2.

As soon as the paint dries on the couple of blocks on my bench I will be "INTO" it again and no doubt, the mess will start all over again.

Cant wait. Thanks for looking.

Bob.


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 14, 2013)

looks good Bob! now you can hop across the pond and come help with my shop :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Nov 14, 2013)

Bob,

My wife is just over 5 feet in height I am 6 feet two so there is no way she could negotiate the whole of my shop you have to walk in the footholds.

You gave me comfort there is time to rearrange the deck chairs in my Titanic I need to downsize but? I note you carefully skirted the walls mate.

Great to hear from you.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm thinking that open end-box end wrench under the grinder needs put away...otherwise looks good!:wink:


----------



## robutacion (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Bob,

I don't remember to have seen your thread opening pics although we have discussed shop "cleaning' often.  I shouldn't have because I never posted anything so, I was looking at the first lot of pics and was watching places where the wood lathe chips did land and I thought to myself, "half of Bob's problem is not being able to retain much of what the wood lathe throws away in all directions, chips landing yards away.

This in fact, is not only Bob's problem, is shared with many of us, even though in my case, I have a "dedicated" wood lathe room, that I had to make some modification when I moved up here, to be able to stand up and fit in there. This "dedicated" wood-lathe room only has 3 walls and once was a chicken shed and believe it or not, the only are in all my work-shop area, including the "lolly-shop" that had a cement floor, and the only one, still...!

Despite that, I try to control a little of the "rain" of wood-chips/shavings that come out of the wood-lathe headstock, when I'm in the mood for making shavings, its pretty bad...!

I think I have seen a couple of dozen different ways people built to control the amount of shavings flying everywhere, and only one, a few years back I saw that took my vote and I know did catch 95% of what is produced waste when woodturning, according to the workshop owner, he got really I mean really fed-up with the shavings and dust produced when on the lathe, his wife was on his back every single day because of it, and you know why...??? because he had a shared garage and the wife parked the fancy vehicle there everyday.

He also admitted that he had the gut-full of washing her vehicle, to remove the dust and make it sparkly shiny.  He tried plastic partitions all all sorts of things until one day he decided that he had enough.  He wasn't allowed to built his shed in the backyard but he was allowed to make a couple of holes the the back wall and use about 1 meter of lawn next to the house back wall so, and as a retired bloke with plenty of turnings to do and a fairly wealthy wallet, he invested just under $10,000 in an super majestic Cyclone system with a 8" diameter hose to a specially made hood for his wood-lathe.

That thing was so powerful in suction capabilities that, sand paper and anything he had in is hand and that he wood lose his grip, would be sucked in 1,000 miles per hour.  Everything that could produce dust was connected to that system and I can tell you, when it comes to serious wood turning, nothing else will work.

I went from a 1HP dust collector to a 3HP industrial type with huge double bags, and even with the biggest and best hood the money can buy, there is, is available to buy, still far from being enough so, there is not much one can do, when the volume of wood turned is counted in tonnes, wood shavings are simply a "feature" of a woodturning shop/shed...!

Anyway, you more recent pics show the amount of time and effort you have put into it however, looking at a couple of your pics, where I see all those "rounds" with the nice white identification marks on them, and stacked up like the Roman pillars ( music to my ears...!:wink, I'm sorry to remind you that, your clean shop won't last long...!:biggrin:

Exhibition September 2014, here I come...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## ericofpendom (Nov 14, 2013)

Bob, the problem is that your shop isn't big enough to spread your tools and things out.  Just build a bigger shop and give your stuff space:biggrin: or fill it with more stuff:wink:

When was the last time you used the Woodfast bowlsaver?

Eric..


----------



## paintspill (Nov 14, 2013)

Do it. I just did a serious shop clean up last week and it feels great.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 14, 2013)

well I like an organized shop but our hobby really does not lend itself to a clean shop. if you are cleaning you are not turning and that is what us important.  now the snake would have owned the shop.  I would have had to build another shop, I do nit like snakes.

now t,hat I am in the country I have also figured out I don't like squirrels, skunks, and ants.  they bother my shop.

 bob the shop looks great! don't keep it that way you don't need a show place, besides it isn't our personalities in general.  we are artist or artist want to be.

happy turning.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know how you got from Australia to my shop and took pix without me knowing it.

THANK YOU So VERY MUCH for posting. You have cleansed my soul and removed my guilt.

My Shop looks very much like that. And Yes! I know just where everything is.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait a minute! 010.jpg clearly shows a reasonably clean bench. Could you please attend to that>


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 14, 2013)

Bob,

Looks good!  I get bit by the cleaning bug about once a year, I usually get through about 1/4 of my mess before it is gone . . .

That goblet in pic 4 looks really neat.

You may want to think about putting some form of mesh or screening (maybe 1/2 inch x 1/2 inch) over the hole in your new dust collector hood.  You might lose some sandpaper or other items to the vac if they slip out of your hand. DAMHIK.

Dave


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like all the bowl blanks!


----------



## mhbeauford (Nov 14, 2013)

Cleaning is not my hobby either! When I'm cleaning I'm not turning!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 14, 2013)

ericofpendom said:


> Bob, the problem is that your shop isn't big enough to spread your tools and things out. Just build a bigger shop and give your stuff space:biggrin: or fill it with more stuff:wink:
> 
> When was the last time you used the Woodfast bowlsaver?
> 
> Eric..


 
When we built the shed I had 1/4, now I have 3/4 and there is still not enough room. The shed is 20ft x 40ft.

I used the bowl saver immediately before the clean-up. The stack of rounds was much bigger then.:wink:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 14, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Bob,
> 
> Looks good! I get bit by the cleaning bug about once a year, I usually get through about 1/4 of my mess before it is gone . . .
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dave, it looks OK from this side but there is a big hole in the other side.
Never thought about the mesh, thanks for that.
Bob.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 14, 2013)

Oye~ 
I would have a seizure if my shop looked like this....then again I'm an anal nut bag when it comes to being organized. I think it's because I got tired of buying new things because I couldn't find the old one. You really don't want to see a picture of my shop. I recently went thru what you are going thru with pen blanks...I realized I had far more than I will ever use or be able to afford the kits for, but they are cool to look at. 
In the spirit of friendship, I would be more than happy to swing by your place and help you organize. We could start with getting rid of all those bowl blanks that are certainly in your way. I think I have some room for them !!!! (I am really, really, really jealous of those!)
Bottom line - if you are happy in your shop, then it is spotless. Think about how great you feel when you find something that you forgot you had. Enjoy the fun!


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 14, 2013)

work shop looks just fine to me...


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with a "clean" shop. I like the idea of the plastic bin under the lathe. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Capn. Eddie arranges your shop, all alphabetical and such.
WB


----------



## pinelumber (Nov 14, 2013)

*shop*

nice shop buddy!!  You have a lot of the same tools ( USA Models) that I have.
I love the Nova lathe it works great.  Your shop is so clean compared to mine!!  Do you have skype on your computer??


Dennis
Pinelumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Tom T (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe use the saw dust to protect the plants this winter.  Other wise you are spot on.


----------



## mpmopc (Nov 15, 2013)

If you clean up then you would have to find a place for all that stuff.
And then you would go and get more stuff, to stack all over your shop.
I believe that is more fun to turn then to clean.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 15, 2013)

pinelumber said:


> nice shop buddy!! You have a lot of the same tools ( USA Models) that I have.
> I love the Nova lathe it works great. Your shop is so clean compared to mine!! Do you have skype on your computer??
> 
> 
> ...


 
No Mate, no Skype.

It's all messed up again already. Oh Well, it lasted one day. Probably wont be clean again for another year.

Bob.:redface:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 15, 2013)

mpmopc said:


> If you clean up then you would have to find a place for all that stuff.
> And then you would go and get more stuff, to stack all over your shop.
> I believe that is more fun to turn then to clean.


 

You are SOOOO right Phil, but there comes a time when you have to do something. Especially when it is difficult to even get into the shed.

Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## PWL (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't understand your problem Bob? Looks fine to me!

Paul


----------

